# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Βοηθεια για προσθηκη εξοδου ακουστικων σε ενισχυτη με το tda7377....

## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
ο τιτλος τα λεει ολα νομιζω.
σε λιγο καιρο τελειωνω τον ενισχυτη και πριν τον βαλω σε κουτι θελω να προσθεσω μια εξοδο ακουστικων...
το κυκλωμα που χρησιμοποιω ειναι το double bridge απο το datasheet..
http://www.e-ele.net/DataSheet/TDA7377.pdf
Ευχαριστω

----------


## selectronic

Για δες αυτό:
http://sound.westhost.com/project100.htm

----------


## ibanezbass

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο....
αλλα λεει πως δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σε γεφυρωμενους ενισχυτες....
το κυκλωμα που παραθετω παραπανω γεφυρωμενο δεν ειναι?

----------


## selectronic

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, καλά που το τσέκαρες γιατί εγώ… :Brick wall: 


  Και 2-3 άλλα που έχω δει, όλα την γειώνουν την μία πλευρά, άρα τζίφος. Για δες στο link εκεί που λέει για “How can I drive headphones from a power amplifier” μήπως και μόνο με μία αντίσταση (λέω μήπως) γίνει η δουλειά σου http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/faqs.htm#amp

Edit. Την version1 κοίτα

----------


## ibanezbass

Μια χαρα!
Δεν ξερω και πολλα απο ηλεκτρονικα...
Ας κρινει καποιος αλλος εαν μου κανει! :Tongue2:

----------

